# Sietas Type 33 coasters



## NORDICA

does anybody in here know of these ships? how many were built? what were the names of them? i just got 3 books bought for my birthday about coasters and i really quite like the type 33. very attractive vessels i must say. can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Bearsie

During what period were they build, and what size?
Well, one could buy a book about the Sietas yard.
Honestly they won't be listed anyplace as Type 33 really.
I am rather familiar with Sietas and couldn't say which is which without a picture posted..

If you know the yard number of at least one and the particulars you could go on to Miramar and do a query by "Builder" then you'd have to sift through to sort all type 33's out of the list.

I googled it 

Seems like I might have been on one.( actually was fore runner, either type 30 or 31) Over 20 built. around 1200 tdw 1300hp and 12.5 knots. build around 1968, shelterdecker, raised bridge and foc'sle.
These values will vary with individual ships.
here a few pictures:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?uid=4194&num=10&orderby=titleA&pos=70

Scroll down to "ALVA"


----------



## Bearsie

This here might be another one:

http://homepage.eircom.net/~wicklowmaritime/images/2007march23_linda02.JPG


----------



## norman.r

In the late sixties I worked with three of these vessels. "Frieda Graebe" captain Willi Broszka, "Siegerland" owner Otto Albers, and captain Fritz Scultze, and "Hannes Knuppel" owner Hans Herman Knuppel and captain Ulrich Schultz this vessel was later renamed "Kora". They were on the unit load run between Weston Point and Dublin. I was manager at the Weston Point end.
Norman


----------



## NORDICA

yes the ALVA is a type 33. this is proving rather difficult(Cloud)


----------



## Bearsie

NORDICA said:


> yes the ALVA is a type 33. this is proving rather difficult(Cloud)


Not that difficult if you go to Miramar and do a builder search.
They all will be 60' and they all will be almost the same.
And there shouldn't be more than 24 or so.


----------



## NORDICA

found out that there is 30 of them. as to if they still exist i have yet to find out.(Thumb)


----------



## Bearsie

Cool beans, progress (Thumb)


----------



## NORDICA

found that most are still around. in the main they seem to be around greece. suprise suprise!(==D)


----------



## Barry Man

Have you come across the magazine called "Coastal Shipping"? There is an article about this class and a full list of all the Type 33 ships in the Spring 1996 issue.


----------



## NORDICA

i want a copy of this mag, but i cant find one any place. any ideas?


----------



## Barry Man

*Coastal Shipping magazine*

Have you tried his website?

It is www.coastalshipping.co.uk

I think you can contact the magazine direct through this website.


----------



## cptept

Nordica you are correct on this statement, most of this coasters fate was from north europe to Greece and then to Syrians, Egyptians, others.

Rgds
Elias
Athens
Greece


----------

